# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  Tren Ace 6 week cycle

## austinite

crap doesnt work.

----------


## OnTheSauce

Pik a tures?

----------


## < <Samson> >

Cool, keep posting. I really want to see how it goes.

Isn't 250mg of Test per week a bit low?

----------


## austinite

> Cool, keep posting. I really want to see how it goes.
> 
> Isn't 250mg of Test per week a bit low?


Thanks, I will try and keep it updated.

Yes, 250mg test is low and I may up the dose if I feel the need. I just need it for maintenance right now. Not looking for results from test.

----------


## austinite

*Day 7* continued:

Today I get home from work and took my shirt off, noticed some veins begining to show up on my upper chest area. I have never, ever seen any veins on my body. With or without cycling in the past. So Tren is certainly doing something. Muscles arent as pumped as this morning, but when I flex it almost hurts from the hardness.

So far I have gained 3 LBS. Not bad for 7 days without any huge signs of tren kicking in.

Normal attitude today. No sense of rage or crazy thoughts or even a little irritable. Just a clean work day.

239LBS

----------


## OnTheSauce

> Cool, keep posting. I really want to see how it goes.
> 
> Isn't 250mg of Test per week a bit low?


Not on tren . With tren a lot of ppl (myself included) run just a slightly higher than trt dose to keep some test since tren will shut you down. Running higher tren than test is supposed to lower sides too

----------


## austinite

Just did my 5th pin. while injecting in my left delt, my bicep started to flex involuntarily. Nothing violent, just slightly. Didnt think much of it and kept going. 1 minute later and I'm feeling a strange tingling feeling in my left wrist (same injection arm). The tingling is on and off every few seconds or so.

----------


## < <Samson> >

> Not on tren. With tren a lot of ppl (myself included) run just a slightly higher than trt dose to keep some test since tren will shut you down. Running higher tren than test is supposed to lower sides too



Good to know. . . I'll follow this. I'm really interested on how hard the sides hit on Tren .

----------


## t-gunz

i dont think 250 is that low. i usually run 300mg and let the other compound do the work.

usually tren ace too.

gl with cycle mate. if at 6 weeks and still gaining keep running it for a little longer if u feel comfortable

----------


## austinite

*Day 8* morning:

Sides: Woke up soaking in my sheets. The night sweats have arrived. Wow, really gross feeling. After showering, I notice a couple of zits on my left shoulder. Nothing to panic about.

Muscles feel hard this morning even without flexing.

I still don't "Feel" anything though. I mean, of course I'm seeing and feeling these sides, but I still haven't gotten that "Invincible" or Feel-good-all-day feeling. That's what I'm looking for!

----------


## austinite

*Day 8:*

Sides: Fatigue. Almost passed out behind the wheel today. Other than that, everything was ok. I was quite irritable towards the end of the day. 

Going to the gym now, Bi's and Back today. Will update on progress.

Also went and got blood work done today. should have results early next week and will post results.

----------


## austinite

*Day 8:* continues...

GYM: Workout was kind of crazy today. Still didnt feel any added strength, however, after my back workout, my biceps and forearms felt like they were going to explode. Rock solid, I could barely bend my elbows. I sweat more than usual. The pump is kind of painful. I had a really hard time with my Bicep workout after back. 

Tren is definetaly starting to do something. Saw some veins on my arms. Time to sleep and hope that I don't drench the sheets again tonight.

PS. today I noticed a difference in my chest and traps. A little bit bigger with very minor detail. Last chest workout was 3 days ago.

241 LBS.

----------


## ironbeck

awesome updates, keep it up.

----------


## t-gunz

^^ agreed

post some before pics mate. if u feel comfortable 

this can be a great log if kept updated and u stay on track

----------


## austinite

Thanks. No pics until I am done. Then I will show before and afters.

----------


## austinite

*Day 9:*

Sides: Sweating at work today. Really didnt do much but move things around for an hour or so and I was constantly wiping my forehead from sweat. Didn't really bother me. No short fuse today. I was mostly in a good mood. Ran into several issues with my employees and handled everything professionally with a smile. This was my biggest concern, is the "Temper". I could care less about any other sides.

No night sweats last night. But took about an hour to fall asleep. Very tired when I woke up. only 6 hours sleep.

I am ABSOLUTELY bigger. I have a freaking chest! Still small, but I was never able to flex and move my pecs. My arms are bigger. When I flex my forearms, I see small mountains I've never seen before. This stuff is working and doing exactly what I hoped. Of course, it's only day 9! So I am excited to see the upcoming weeks, but also worried about the sides, because everything I've heard, says everything becomes amplified in the 3rd week.

Also, all my arm muscles feel hardened. Not so much in my chest, just arms and traps have been solid all day. 

Tonight will be my 6th Pin. Will update on that and my Gym experience tonight.

239 LBS - Like a yoyo right now.

----------


## < <Samson> >

> Thanks. No pics until I am done. Then I will show before and afters.


Fair  :Smilie: 


Have you checked your BF%? Since you mentioned being bigger for sure, I wonder if you are losing fat and gaining muscle and not gaining weight do to weight transfer. Are you checking your measurements also?

Really interested in your cycle.

----------


## austinite

> Fair 
> 
> 
> Have you checked your BF%? Since you mentioned being bigger for sure, I wonder if you are losing fat and gaining muscle and not gaining weight do to weight transfer. Are you checking your measurements also?
> 
> Really interested in your cycle.


I have not checked my body fat. However, I can tell you that I am on my last notch on my belt. So if this keeps up, I will have to purchase some new jeans. So without checking, I can tell you my waist is certainly smaller than it was on day 1. Gaining muscle and losing fat, no doubt. 

Also forgot to mention that my skin feels kind of oily. Mostly my face and shoulders.

Thanks for following.

----------


## stpete

Good luck w/your cycle. 6 hours of sleep is good on tren . I usually average around 4. If the night sweats and insomnia gets worse you might want to try melatonin/tylenol pm.

----------


## austinite

Thanks for the advice stpete. Will look into it for sure.

*Day 9:* continued...
Sides: Insomnia. Had a nasty cough but I am 99.99 % sure that it is not from tren . Because it is the exact same cough I've had off cycle. After drinking some water and taking a deep breath, something in my throat tickled and triggered a nasty 20 second cough. Tears and all. 

Sides: Zits. One on my forehead, 2 on my inner thigh. Still with the oily skin.

PIN: Pin went smooth. Same left delt as the last 5 pins. 

My member is working A-OK! I'm certainly happy about that. The broad I was with last night said she has never seen me sweat like that before. I made her feel good about herself and told her "something about you...".

Skipped the gym because my work schedule interfered. No problem as I was still a bit sore from my last workout. 

*Day 10:*

No Night Sweats! 

GYM: Today was chest and Triceps. Again, did not feel that strength boost everyone rants about. However, after I completed chest and tri's, I felt I had quite a bit more energy. And since I took the day off yesterday, I decided it's time to change my 5 days on to a 3 days on 1 day off. So I continued with Shoulders, Traps and front delts. the only thing I will do once a week is legs. Everything else is twice a week. Recovery or not, this is going to be an experience for me to see if I am able to increase gains while on Tren and working muscles twice a week. 

Strange thing, I did not get the insane pump I had the last 2 times at the gym. Don't get me wrong, it was a good pump, but the last 2 times I felt my biceps were going to explode. So now I'm guessing the back workout gets the credit for the insane pump in the arms.

Cant wait to wake up tomorrow to see some results. Most of my visible results have been traps and chest so tomorrow should be looking a little better.

238LBS -

----------


## austinite

around 3pm I felt extremely tired. I went in for a nap and didnt wake up until 9. Now Im up and not even close to sleepy. its 2am and I have to be at work at 8. 

I sure hope this stuff kicks in strong soon. I decided that If I don't get that "Strong man" feeling by week 2, I am going to 75mg ED instead of the 100mg EOD that I'm doing now.

----------


## cruyff

Best of luck; no experience with Tren myself- I'm excited to see how it goes.

----------


## austinite

*Day 12:*
Today went very well. Had a good day at work. Sweat quite a bit but no temper issues. 

Noticed more veins on my biceps. Nothing that pops out, almost like my skin color is thinning enough to see veins. Maybe the vascular look is on the way. 

No changes in my appearance. Found a couple more zits today. One on the bottom of my left pec and another on my left shoulder.

Still oily skin.

Tonight will be my 7th pin. Really looking forward to Wednesday. That will be my 2 week mark. And that's when everyone on tren "Supposedly" become superman.

Still - 238 LBS

----------


## ironbeck

cool.....keep posting.

----------


## austinite

*Day 12:* continues...

Pinned my 7th. This one stung a little. Not painful, just a good sting for about 5 minutes. All gone now.

Almost immediatly after pinning I began to sweat. Just sitting here at the computer with the AC full blast, sweating. 

Off to the gym now.... will report when I get back.

----------


## Mason380

Awesome post keep updating bro

----------


## austinite

*Day 12:* continues...

Just got back from the gym, back and bi's. 

Amazing pump yet again. my arms feel and look bigger. Forearms are nice and full. I see more meat around my elbows today  :Smilie:  . feeling good about this workout. 

Hope to see some more fullness after recovery. 

Going to sleep, watch me lose 6 lbs by the morning.

239 LBS

----------


## cruyff

You getting pumps 24/7? I always loved the forearm pumps from doing the dishes.

----------


## austinite

> You getting pumps 24/7? I always loved the forearm pumps from doing the dishes.


Not 24/7. My muscles are a little harder than usual throughout the day, but I wouldnt say pumped. I agree about the forearm pump though!

*Day 13:* 

Sides: Holy night sweats batman! Woke up drenched and cold. 1 zit on my forearm. 

The dreams: So far my dreams are on and off. Almost every other day. Yes, they are vivid, some are violent, but nothing terrible. I actually enjoy them. 

I'm filling in, if you will. Arms are bigger, finally today i noticed my forearms have increased in size. Chest progress seems really slow though. Overall, I think I'm moving at a pace that I could not achieve off cycle. So its doing something. My impatience leaves me unsatisfied, but I will keep on truckin' and see what happens. Again, I havent even completed 2 full weeks yet.

----------


## < <Samson> >

Can't wait to see the before & after pics. 

From what it sounds like, you are gaining lean muscle only and not getting a big watery look.

Way cool!

Night sweats don't sound that awesome though.

----------


## austinite

Thanks samson. I am certainly gaining muscle. No bloating, no water. I'll take night sweats over temper any day!

----------


## austinite

blood pressure 150/90 - high.

Estrogen level - ZERO

Still waiting on testosterone levels to come in. Should be Friday.

Feeling fatigued right now. 

Talked to the doc today and she recommended RHODIOLA and PREGNENALONE for my lack of energy.

----------


## austinite

Well I'm screwed. dropped my little box containing my other 2 bottles of tren . All gone. I am left with maybe 200gm from the one Im using now. Source? No where in site. My dreams are crashing down. Ill probably go to 50mg EOD in hopes of finding another source and getting back on. Just when you think you have all your ducks in a row  :Frown:

----------


## ironbeck

..........I heard you screaming and cussing from my house bro

----------


## stpete

I'd double up on the test..Sucks about the tren .

----------


## Mason380

Crazy man

----------


## < <Samson> >

Check your P.M.s' 


That sure does suck though!

----------


## austinite

> Check your P.M.s' 
> 
> 
> That sure does suck though!


Yep. Thanks for watching this thread samson. Im going to keep you posted.

PM replied.

----------


## < <Samson> >

I really want to see this cycle completed.

Kinda wanted to try it for my 2nd. I know Tren is so hardcore, blah blah. . . . But, I like that it can be taken in a low dosage with a low dosage of test. Seems nice and simple.

----------


## austinite

> I really want to see this cycle completed.
> 
> Kinda wanted to try it for my 2nd. I know Tren is so hardcore, blah blah. . . . But, I like that it can be taken in a low dosage with a low dosage of test. Seems nice and simple.


Every complaint I've seen about it being too harsh, was from folks using insane dosages. Most folks at 400 or less per week, get little sides, some no sides at all. I think tren just exploded at some point and a few hit it with high doses, infested the internet with info, and now you get a million threads from non-users talking about how they will never do it. Anything can be done responsibly. You can have harsh sides from too much red meat, or soda, or water for that matter.

----------


## austinite

OK... so it looks like a new source is available and delivery is Monday. Which is perfect because Monday is when my left over gear runs out. So... for now... Cycle moves forward!!

*DAY 14:*

Sides: Night sweats.

My left delt is a little sore. So im going to give it a break and do the next 6 pins in the right delt.

Today I drove 10 hours to another city. felt pretty sleepy at first but Starbucks fixed that right away. Unlike all the other hotels Ive stayed in in the past, this one has a real gym. Smith machine and everything else I need. Can't believe there is no Golds Gym here. Can't get myself to pay for Planet Fitness and their Lunk Alarms.

Still don't feel like Superman.

Anyway, I will update on my pin tonight and my workout. Today is Chest/Tri's/Shoulders/Traps.

----------


## < <Samson> >

Good to hear, should all go through. . . .

----------


## austinite

Thanks Samson!

*Day 14:* continued...

GYM: Strange day at the gym. After my first set, I started breathing hard, as if I just ran a marathon. Couldnt catch my breath. It was like this the entire time. I just fought through it. Anyway... Good workout aside from the breathing issue. More veins are starting to pop up everywhere. Mostly upper chest area.

When I got to my hotel room and took my shirt off, this was probably the 1st time I said "Holy shit". Today is the day that I REALLY noticed a difference in my physique. My traps are just enormous and full, the gap between my collar bone and my chest has filled in, my shoulders are rock solid and beefy. 

Still looking for more definition and more lean mass.

----------


## blacksmoke

It's good that you can continue on with your cycle.
Did I read that correctly, your only pinning your shoulders?

----------


## austinite

> It's good that you can continue on with your cycle.
> Did I read that correctly, your only pinning your shoulders?


Pinning in delts only.

----------


## DanB

why delts only? asking for scar tissue bro, traps, pecs and glutes are all painless also once you get used to them

----------


## austinite

Well, I do EOD, so really each delt will be getting hit every 5 days. and with the delt you have a good 4 inch span to move it around. chances of me hitting the same square inch area is close to zero. Plus with the delt you have almost zero chance of seeing blood on aspiration. 

The sciatic nerve scares the shit out of me. I can do traps no problem, so maybe I will rotate between 2 delts and 2 traps. That should space them out for weeks before they get hit again.

Thanks for the advice, I'll take it.

----------


## austinite

*Day 15:* 

Restless sleep. Woke up at 1am, 2am, 4am, and finally at 6 when I stayed up. Libido still good.

Felt pretty good today. No sides. Didn't even break a sweat which is unusual compared to the last 2 weeks. I'm starting to think my gear is underdosed. Luckily the new stuff comes in Monday. I hear good things about Genisis.

Don't have a scale at the hotel. I like that because I'm hoping to see some change when I get home on Sunday night.

A little sore in the shoulders but not too bad. Taking the day off from the gym, will hit back and bi's tomorrow.

----------


## austinite

*Day 16:*

Hard time sleeping last night, but once I slept, I didnt wake up until 7 hours later. Not too shabby.

So, wednesday I pinned myu right delt for the first time, and today my right shoulder is killing me when I move it upwards. Obviously I stopped moving it in that direction, lol. But I wonder if its from the pin or if I might have injured myself at the gym. I always focus on my form, but this gym at the hotel has crap equipment. Smith machine is all out of wack. I dont know.

My mood was strange today, I was stressed at work a bit, got a little angry. But I recall similar situations in the past when I wasnt cycling and my reactions were the same. So I'm not going to point the finger at Tren .

I am a little frustrated. I guess you could say I am emotional about my cycle. Not about anything else. One day after a workout I feel great. Look at my last post, Im all excited and seeing changes. Today I feel like shit. Somewhat depressed about the cycle. I almost wish I never read every tren thread in the world before starting, but that's common, im sure.

16 days in, is it possible that Tren just hasnt peaked for me yet? Is my gear so underdosed ? So many questions. It just drives me insane when I read about everyone feeling so great in and out of the gym. I want that Great OUT OF THE GYM feeling! Not there yet.

I'm not giving up though, maybe when the new product arrives on monday I will be pinning some properly dosed stuff and start getting those great feelings everyone else gets. We shall see.

Oh, more zits today. Luckily none on the face. Just back and shoulders.

No scale. Will weigh in on monday.

/rant.

----------


## Scabtree

Really interesting and informative post; tren is something that interests me down the road, so it's great to see your day to day results and responses to it.

----------


## GORILLAslap

> Every complaint I've seen about it being too harsh, was from folks using insane dosages. Most folks at 400 or less per week, get little sides, some no sides at all.* I think tren just exploded at some point and a few hit it with high doses, infested the internet with info, and now you get a million threads from non-users talking about how they will never do it.* Anything can be done responsibly. You can have harsh sides from too much red meat, or soda, or water for that matter.


i hope your right lol i think about this allll the time lol i want to do tren for my next cycle, but i have heard SOOOOO much bs about tren it makes it sounds un attractive 

but yea i think its just a bunch of dumb guys shooting crap loads of tren an freaking out and posting bs and lying sayin they were on 200mg and all that mess

----------


## austinite

*Day 16:* continues...

Pinned about 20 minutes ago. This is the first time I get an insane, constant sting at the injection site. I'll get over it.

----------


## JohnnyVegas

> i hope your right lol i think about this allll the time lol i want to do tren for my next cycle, but i have heard SOOOOO much bs about tren it makes it sounds un attractive
> 
> but yea i think its just a bunch of dumb guys shooting crap loads of tren an freaking out and posting bs and lying sayin they were on 200mg and all that mess


It doesn't need to be a high dose to hit some people hard. Insomnia and night sweats can leave you really run down. Massive sweating during the day is inconvenient and a spike in BP is worrisome.

----------


## DanB

350 ish mg in a rip blend killed me (sweats, wanted to tear peoples heads off, shitty mood) and i know of a well respected member here who ran it in same region and destroyed him aswell

i shall conquer it shortly though. . . .

----------


## austinite

*Day 17:*

Rough night. I went to bed around 11pm, fell asleep around midnight. Woke up at 3am soaking wet. Gross. Because I expected this, luckily I requested an extra set of sheets from the hotel. Got up, showered, replaced sheets, went back to bed. Woke up at 4am. Then 4:30, then 5am. Stayed up at that point. I'm just glad that my night sweats haven't been every night. 

Strange thing is, as miserable as it was all night, I don't feel tired right now. Might catch up to me later. 

The sting in my left delt (from last nights pin) went away. Rear right shoulder still has slight pain. Pain goes away under hot water, but immediately comes back.Its a bit warm to the touch. But no swelling or redness. Strange.

I think I am a slow responder to tren , although you never know, one of these upcoming days it might hit me like a freight train. From what I hear, there is no question when you really know its working.

----------


## austinite

*Day 17:* continues...

Well, the sting went away but now I have a pain and the injection site has hardened up. Sucks. Hope its not infected. Kinda feels like my right delt did the other day but that went away, so Im guessing I got some irritation from the juice.

Came home early. LONG 9 hour drive. No sides while driving. Totally exhausted now. Gonna have to workout through the pain tomorrow. Hate going out of town, always messes up my routine. Probably need the rest anyway. 

237 lbs

----------


## < <Samson> >

237 huh?

No weight gain at really. . . . . . Hmmmm

----------


## austinite

I see some visible changes. I think Im in a battle of gaining muscle and losing fat. Im really not that concerned with the scale, just the mirror. But its good info anyway.

----------


## < <Samson> >

You ever do a BF% check?

----------


## austinite

:Frown:  19

----------


## austinite

Forgot to mention, I breath hard. I mean, anything seems to excite me and my heart starts racing. Even like watching a video and you're about to see a crash, my heart starts to beat like crazy. Also, this morning I had a meeting with my staff, and seriously, I ran out of breath after 5 minutes of talking. Employees were joking saying "Did you just run a marathon or something?" - ugh. It was that way at the gym. Out of breath after 3 reps.

----------


## < <Samson> >

19% at 238. Not too bad.

Next cycle on, I'm going at it way lean. I'm at 21% now and ain't so cool.

I noticed I seem to have a issue with shortness of breath too. But, its only under heavy work.

----------


## Mason380

I find if you don't have enough meals in you before you go to the gym I'm more out of breath and sometimes not as strong.

----------


## austinite

*Day 18:* 

Night sweats last night. Woke up to a zit on my cheek. Nothing major.

About an hour ago, I was driving and some guy decided to come charging onto the road from a parking lot, he slams his brakes the nose of his car almost hit the side of my car, I had to swerve away pretty aggressively. This is where something happened to me that normally would never happen.

I stopped, backed up my truck and blocked him from entering onto the road. I got out and walked towards the driver and the only thing on my mind was that I was going to punch that window so hard that my fist goes through the glass and his teeth.

Well, when I got close the guy put the car in reverse and bolted. I turned around and saw my truck sitting in the middle of the door with my door open. That's when it hit me. What the Fukck am I doing?? This is not me. When did this chain of events start? I would never ever initiate anything like this. Whats even more mind boggling, is that I really and truly didn't feel anger. I was fairly calm. I don't even remember my thoughts when I made the decision to get out of the car. I just did what I did very casually.

I'm very disappointed in myself. Luckily no harm was done. 

My initial plan was to run Tren at 50mg EOD, after a single dose I decided 75mg EOD should be good. Needless to say, my 3rd pin was 100mg EOD and has been since. Well, as of now, Im going back to 75mg EOD. If I have another episode like this, I will kill the cycle.

For now, Im going to pin my 10th, and go to the GYM in an hour after dinner. I'll report gym progress.

----------


## Wannabeinshape

Thanks for the transparency & honesty! Your doing us a service.

----------


## austinite

Just pinned my 10th. I switched to 23 gauge from my usual 22. BIG mistake. 1st off, my new gear arrived and today was the first time pull. The oil is thicker than my previous vial. Makes me wonder what the hell I was injecting for the past 2 and a half weeks. I am 100% sure this stuff Im taking now is legit. The last batch, I believe was quite underdosed. 

Anyway, it took FOREVER to inject. Seriously like 3 minutes or more. It was so slow, my hand was getting tired and couldnt keep it steady. Im sure I tore up my muscle pretty good. A little sore. Im sure tomorrow will be quite painful.

OK... Off to the Gym. Chest, Tris, traps, shoulders, delts.

----------


## austinite

*Day 18:* Continues...

GYM: Well there you have it. Added 5 lbs to my normal dumbbell press. Weak. Added 10 lbs. Not bad. Finally added 15 lbs for 2 more reps. Strength has gone up dramatically compared to my last chest workout. I managed 10 extra lbs on the dumbbell flys, tried 15 lbs, luckily that section of the gym was empty because I looked like an idiot trying to yank that thing up, lol.

When I got home, I had tons of veins in my shoulders. Still not 3 dimensional and popping out, but very visible. My forearms _did_ get a vein each that popped out.

Biggest thing I noticed instant change with physically after workout are my traps. Big massive lumps. Love it. Cant wait for recovery and growth. 

No sides at the gym aside from sweating like a pig. WAY more than usual. 

241 LBS (happy samson 420??) haha, kidding. There's a couple more lbs for ya.

----------


## < <Samson> >

The Genesis is supposed to be the shit. It is not available for cheap anywhere. 

That kinda has me wondering if cheap gear is cheap gear. And "bomb shit" is always expensive.

Hmmmm. . . . .

----------


## austinite

*Day 19:*

No night sweats last night. REALLY hard time getting out of bed. Even after a shower I felt sleepy and drained. 

After breakfast, I felt better and the day wasnt so bad. 

BLOOD WORK:

TESTOSTERONE , TOTAL lc/ms/ms: 384 (normal range= 250-1100)
TESTOSTERONE, FREE: 184.2 (normal range= 35-155)
ESTRADIOL: < 15

----------


## austinite

*Day 20:*

Last night I got home around 7pm. Got on the computer and started feeling REALLY tired. So tired I couldnt stay up. I went to bed at 8pm and woke up at 8am. I dont remember ever sleeping for 12 hours straight. Amazing. Still felt tired when I got up but its an hour later and I feel good now. 

No night sweats, slept like a baby.

Tonight is my 20th pin, and tomorrow is my 3 week mark. STILL dont feel amazing outside of the gym. Maybe I should just stay at the gym. ugh. Started the new gear on my last pin so Im hoping it will amplify whatever underdosed crap I was taking before and I start seeing real results soon. 

Hope I can find 22 gauge pins tonight because that last 23 awg was the worst idea ever. So slow, so unstable. 

Back and Bi's with some tri's tonight. Will report...

----------


## binsser

im doing same cycle 450mg tren -a /test-p 300mg night sweats for me are only about 10 percent i just keep window open few spot here and there on week 5 now going to 10 as i can clearly see good gains now so have to go to 10 tren , prop 12 good luck with cycle m8 sounds like its going well!

----------


## austinite

> im doing same cycle 450mg tren -a /test-p 300mg night sweats for me are only about 10 percent i just keep window open few spot here and there on week 5 now going to 10 as i can clearly see good gains now so have to go to 10 tren , prop 12 good luck with cycle m8 sounds like its going well!


You're on week 5? how do you feel outside of the gym? Do you feel powerful all the time?

Thanks for the feedback.

----------


## austinite

*Day 20:* continued...

Just pinned my 11th. ****ing syringe was defective. Leaked a bit where the needle meets the tube. Dropped about 5 drops. Sucks, but most went in. 

Recently been massaging the injection site for a good 2 minutes. Also been running the syringe under hot water. Makes it painless.

Off to the Gym. Back, Bis, Tris. Will report...

----------


## austinite

*Day 20:* continued...

Gym was good. Back workout same as always. 45 minutes. My bicep and forearm pumps are insane. Makes it pretty difficult to finish all reps. Had to do a few extra sets here and there with less reps. Noticed most of my strength gains from the tricep workout. I pulled more weight than I ever could. Not just a 10 or 15 lbs increase, I went up 35 lbs. Sweat like a pig.

Blood work tomorrow so no more eating or drinking anything until 8am. Guess I better go to bed then.

----------


## < <Samson> >

Maaaan, it makes me wanna bridge straight into a Tren cycle. . . . JK

Sounds good though, damn good strength increase.


It's the damn good over priced gear, lol

----------


## binsser

To be honest tren is one of the easyest cycles for my body because of what i done before i get more sides off test-e than i do off of tren and yes i have a sht load of hair lolol i dont feel like a monster but i do feel tight and very solid but i wouldnt do 6 weeks i really only started getting proper pumped after week 3 now the pumps are unreal whatever i work on just burns like hell but if u move into a differant angle for 90 secs it goes away and my fore arms are tight so after 40 mins its hard to hold the weight lolol strength is through the roof and attitude is the same but im very very laid back anyway until i hit the gym lol woke up once last night sweating but had window open at the right angle so the wind was on me all night so got away with that one i have 2 showers a day and sopts are at a minimum ie 2-3 sopts on my back max but def stacking now so happy ill keep in touch m8 i am taking a ai arimidex half pill every 3rd to eod!

----------


## sneakyhats

In..

Can't wait to see pics  :Smilie:

----------


## thehulk2203

Subscribed nice thread can't wait to try tren it well be in my next cycle for sure. Again thanks for the time and effort for the thread

----------


## austinite

Thanks for the support everyone.

*Day 21:*  *** 3 week mark ***

Last night I slept good. I seem to sleep better when I am sore as hell from a workout. Still sore from last nights back/bis/tris. Light night sweats.

Today was pretty good. Didn't get my usual fatigue around 2pm. I kept truckin' all day. Had a bit of anger this morning. But I was by myself in the car so I didnt take it out on anyone. Mostly upset with the lack of communication from Medical center where I went to get blood work done. 

Anyway, today I drew for just about everything:
- B12 / Anemia
- Food Alergies
- General Allergies
- Lipids
- Potassium
- Caffeine
- Dehydration
- Cholesterol/Triglycerides
- and a few more things that may cause fatigue. 

$617 dollars later... 

I pinned Test E in my quad today and man... looked like a murder scene. Never seen so much blood come out of me. No pain at all really. Held a sterile pad against it for a minute and BAM, all gone.

GYM: Today was leg day. I freaking hate leg day with passion. It's right up there with Cardio for me. Anyway, I added a plate on each side so that was good for the leg press. But calves.... Calves is where I felt some super strength. I loaded the standing calf machine with all the weights it could carry. I still felt I had some more in me after 3 reps of that. I went and picked up a 30 lbs dumbbell and set it on top of the plates. NO PROBLEM! Some guy who is bigger than me wouldn't stop looking at me while doing that last rep. You can tell he wanted to say something or talk, but it was my last rep and I wanted out. So I just left.

Tren = _I know you're bigger than me but I'm stronger._ 

Let's not get cocky now... 

SAMSON!! Start PCT and roll with me bro.

----------


## austinite

*Day 22:* * pin # 12 * (100mg)

Slept ok last night. No night sweat. The night sweats have a mind of their own. on and off all the time. 

Still waiting for that great feeling outside the gym. Not here yet.

I was in a great mood all day today. Even worked all day with a co-worker that normally gets on my nerves pretty quick. Never bothered me all day. As I write this I think of all my previous posts in this thread. It's all over the place with the moods, emotions, etc... So if anyone is wondering "What EXACTLY can I get out of this guy's experience??" Well, you will get exactly this... a different day, everyday. Very unpredictable. 

I'm sure age will make a difference in how you react to this stuff. Remember, I'm 36. So for me, I'm really starting to learn more about myself while on this cycle. Mainly my self control capabilities. If you look a few posts back, I got out of my car to beat the shit out of a guy in traffic. Frankly, I've been keeping a real close eye on myself since that happened. And I can tell you that several times since then people have pissed me off while driving. No problems since then. I take a deep breath and move on. I just remind myself of the bullet I dodged the other day.

Do I feel great on Tren ? Answer: Only in the gym. Outside the gym I feel absolutely nothing. (as far as feeling great, that is)

No gym today. Rest day. REALLY excited about tomorrow night. Chest baby.

*239 LBS* - Back to yoyo weight. But guess what... waist is smaller. I mentioned previously that I took my belt down to the last notch. I think I might have to buy a new belt soon. Maybe some pants. This is a problem I do not mind dealing with  :Smilie:

----------


## < <Samson> >

I still might drop some Tren on my next cycle, but I want more solid weight first. 


Maybe 3rd cycle. . . 


Sounds good though. I wounder how much your BF% is effected.

----------


## austinite

Well, I've made my decision. If by the end of week 3 Im not feeling like a monster, Im going to 75-80mg ED. Now that I found a couple more injection-friendly spots, I dont mind it.

----------


## crunkee

them abs are sick!

----------


## nakota2k

> Well, I've made my decision. If by the end of week 3 Im not feeling like a monster, Im going to 75-80mg ED. Now that I found a couple more injection-friendly spots, I dont mind it.


Enlighten us on these friendly spots please.

----------


## austinite

> Enlighten us on these friendly spots please.


Nothing special really, just new to me. traps and lats are fairly easy. So now I am doing 2 delts, 2 quads, 2 traps and 2 lats. So if I pin daily, it would be 9 days before the same spot is hit again.

----------


## austinite

> them abs are sick!


lol, that's Dana Lynn in my avatar.

----------


## austinite

*Day 23:* *** AS OF TODAY I AM SWITCHING TO 80MG ED ***

No problems sleeping last night. Good mood today, Crashed at 3pm with fatigue.

GYM: Did chest today. Again upped my weights. only 5 lbs this time. Crazy pumps. 

Tired of waiting for that awesome feeling. So switched to 80mg ed. Upping test to 500mg EW.

242 LBS

----------


## < <Samson> >

Not bad, that should be good if you can stand the ED shots.

----------


## austinite

*Day 24:* 

Holy freaking night sweats. So soaked, I couldn't go back to bed. Went and purchased 7 sheets. that way I can have some on hand so that I can go back to bed!

Today, I was in a decent mood. That's a great thing considering I ran into many issues today that could easily piss me off. 

Anyway, after I got home, I sat down at the computer an hour ago, havent stopped sweating yet. UGH. Air Conditioning is NO MATCH to Tren .

I noticed I never posted my diet. I eat just about the same thing every single day, except Sunday, which is my red meat day.

*8:30am* - 4 egg omlet with diced chicken breast & cheddar, sour cream + 6 strips of Turkey Bacon + coffee
*10:30am* - Protein Shake - Intake Isolate - 60 grams of Protein, 0 carbs (Mix w/ Milk @ an additional 12gm protein)
*1:30pm* - Steamed Broccoli 3 cups, with 1 boiled/steamed chicken breast, sliced.
*3:30pm* - Hard Boiled Egg (1) - Small slice of Brie Cheese, Hand full of grapes, half of an apple with peaut butter.
*7:30pm* - Steamed Broccoli 3 cups, with 1 boiled/steamed chicken breast, sliced.
*9:00pm* - Handful of almonds and protein Shake

*Daily Suppliments:*
1 pack of Sport Formula Vitamin powder (under tongue)
D3-5000
DHEA 50mg
Pregnenolone 100mg
Rhodiola 250mg
Omega 3/6 1200mg

Sunday, at 7:30 I do a 20oz ribeye with spinach. 

Water intake is no less than one gallon, up to 1.5 gallons daily.

----------


## < <Samson> >

Doesn't seem like enough, but as long as your weight is not dropping that's good.

----------


## austinite

Yeah but remember, I'm also trying to lose as much bf as possible. Hell I'm thinking about throwing in some anavar and t3 at this point.

----------


## < <Samson> >

Ooooh, anavar sounds good. But, I am still steering away from orals. Still too attached to my liver for now. I know it's supposed to be mild and all.

For sure, it's like a shredding cycle. You grow a little but lose fat while at it. Plus you get hardned up.


3rd cycle it will be Tren for me too, when I have enough real muscle already on.

----------


## austinite

Yum. Tren A, T3, CLEN , VAR, Materon, Test. I bet that would take me from 19 to 13%

----------


## crunkee

okay well where is the pics? Im now sad that . you are not dana lynn  :Frown:

----------


## austinite

Not posting pics until cycle is over.

----------


## Brohim

Finaplex was made for Sheep and cattle. Why are you injecting it into yourself?

----------


## austinite

> Finaplex was made for Sheep and cattle. Why are you injecting it into yourself?


Stupid question.

----------


## BokBok

> Finaplex was made for Sheep and cattle. Why are you injecting it into yourself?


Well derrrr, he's obviously half sheep and half cow.

----------


## austinite

^^ Exactly.

*Day 26:*

Same stuff every day lately. Night sweats are on or off. Few zits. OK mood. 

I'm starting to think I am a very very slow responder to tren . By now I should be near peak. Arms are certainly bigger. But I just don't feel it. I don't think I am accomplishing anything that Test couldn't do. I've been on 80mg since Friday. (4 days ago). Ill wait for week 5 to be over, if nothing changes, Im going to with 100-150mg ED. Shit, at least show me some vascularity!! Stupid Tren.

Chest workout tonight. Will report.

----------


## thehulk2203

> ^^ Exactly.
> 
> Day 26:
> 
> Same stuff every day lately. Night sweats are on or off. Few zits. OK mood.
> 
> I'm starting to think I am a very very slow responder to tren . By now I should be near peak. Arms are certainly bigger. But I just don't feel it. I don't think I am accomplishing anything that Test couldn't do. I've been on 80mg since Friday. (4 days ago). Ill wait for week 5 to be over, if nothing changes, Im going to with 100-150mg ED. Shit, at least show me some vascularity!! Stupid Tren.
> 
> Chest workout tonight. Will report.


This is disappointing I would think you would gain more how is the strength

----------


## x-fatman

> ^^ Exactly.
> 
> Day 26:
> 
> Same stuff every day lately. Night sweats are on or off. Few zits. OK mood.
> 
> I'm starting to think I am a very very slow responder to tren . By now I should be near peak. Arms are certainly bigger. But I just don't feel it. I don't think I am accomplishing anything that Test couldn't do. I've been on 80mg since Friday. (4 days ago). Ill wait for week 5 to be over, if nothing changes, Im going to with 100-150mg ED. Shit, at least show me some vascularity!! Stupid Tren.
> 
> Chest workout tonight. Will report.


Hm, that's discouraging.... Starting my cycle tomorrow and adding tren ace for the first time.. Was nervous about tren and was gonna start at 75mg EOD but now I might start higher. Hope it kicks hard for you soon.

----------


## austinite

> Hm, that's discouraging.... Starting my cycle tomorrow and adding tren ace for the first time.. Was nervous about tren and was gonna start at 75mg EOD but now I might start higher. Hope it kicks hard for you soon.


Dont start higher. there is a good chance my first vial was very underdosed. So although I am on week 3, my body mihght actually be on week 2 if the 1st vial was a waste. Better safe than sorry.

----------


## austinite

Blood work. Cholesterol is out of whack. Calcium high. Free test off the charts, total test weak. My shit is def. underdosed. 

I also did a food allergy panel so disregard the first 10 lines or so on the first page.

Just ordered some b12 so I can get my levels up. Im in range but I'd prefer to be in the top of the range.

Before you complain about my Triglycerides, note that 8 months ago it was 619 !!!!!! Im on the right track there for sure.

----------


## JohnnyVegas

Total Test in the 300s? That isn't good.

----------


## austinite

> Total Test in the 300s? That isn't good.


Junk. Just ordered both E and P from another brand. This really ****s me in a way, kinda like a tren only cycle. Im thinnking Test P to catch up, who knows.

----------


## < <Samson> >

Was this with the new Tren ?

Is Tren supposed to show up as high test?

----------


## Scabtree

Wow; that's nuts... Well at least you know you had bad Test.

But wouldn't running tren alone raise your test levels rather than down it? I'm not all that familiar with tren;

----------


## BokBok

> Junk. Just ordered both E and P from another brand. This really ****s me in a way, kinda like a tren only cycle. Im thinnking Test P to catch up, who knows.


Maybe time to get into some home brewing my friend...

----------


## austinite

> Was this with the new Tren ?
> 
> Is Tren supposed to show up as high test?


Well, I cant blame the new Tren because I was only 2 pins in when I took this. But the Test is my old source.

----------


## < <Samson> >

How much test are you pinning?

I have no idea if Tren would show up as test. I say no, it's a different steroid than test and actually shuts test down. But, this is what I just think.

Post this up & see what the pros say.

----------


## austinite

> How much test are you pinning?
> 
> I have no idea if Tren would show up as test. I say no, it's a different steroid than test and actually shuts test down. But, this is what I just think.
> 
> Post this up & see what the pros say.


doing 500mg EW pinned twice a week.

I just ordered the same stuff you have, that should work since it worked for you.

----------


## JohnnyVegas

> doing 500mg EW pinned twice a week.


At least you still have "workable" levels. You will start to feel a lot better when they go up...good luck!

----------


## x-fatman

Bump......?

----------


## austinite

> Bump......?


Well this cycle turned into a complete cluster Fvck. My initial Tren vial was fake. My Test was incredibly underdosed. Recently got (i hope) legit gear. So technically, I was running Tren for 2 weeks with no test. 

I just front loaded Test to catch up. Will continue with my new Tren since I am not completely shut down. I dont even know if it's fair to keep updating this cycle because it really wont give anyone real results due to the inconsistencies. Should anything substantial happen, i will update. Otherwise, I will probably continue silently but I will post final results.

----------


## crunkee

Ugh thats real shitty/ So much fake shyt out there .. I often wonder where people get all these bs sources from ..and can u not tell at all that these are fakes ?
They have a thread on here about some tell tell signs of fake.. Its scary what people might be pinning themselves with. Id be for pm'ing some1 to see if they had a legit source if in doubt. 
I guess i originally got scammed myself but got lucky and found a good source from the get.. home brewing though as some one mentioned...doesnt seem like a great idea myself..we aint pharmacists

----------


## < <Samson> >

That fvcking blows.

I guess that's why I just pay out the ass for my gear.

No way I gained 20+Lbs of muscle on my own. . . . lol

But, blood work would have been great.

----------


## buresu

god damn scammers...that was such a nice thread with all the accurate information...hope we can follow another cycle of yours..peace!

----------


## Remington

Just found this thread.
Am I missing something?
What was the end result?? The whole thing just sorta stopped.

----------


## spiralkut

did the stuff the doctor referred for you for you low energy levels help? Im on same cycle week 5 and my energy is shockingly bad, wake up and within 3 hours i feel like i need to go back to bed.

----------


## AD

Hey Aus. Not sure if you still look at this thread. I read through the whole thing and got thoroughly confused in the end. You seem to exhibit all the signs of being on a great cycle: sweats, strength, pumps, winded, zits, aggression. ... but in the end you almost concluded that both your test and tren are bunk or underdosed. How can that be? 

Imo, since the bw suggest your test may be underdosed, that may mean that the tren was good.

----------


## kevy

wow so much potential with this thread disappointed it was derailed.

----------


## beauzo

Subbed

----------


## tony_theturtle

in for the pics !

----------

